# Does anybody else catch crap for being an NRA member?



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

So I have an NRA sticker on my truck. Every so often at work when I come out to break at the picnic table we have outside the shop. There will be someone like whos truck is that. I'll say mine and the anti gun propaganda speech will take place. Just wondering if anyone else gets b.s. for being an NRA member.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

nope, i stopped being an nra life member back when they compromised on the assault weapons ban....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

No, I live in Texas. People who don't like guns generally don't broadcast it much, here.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, but it's all in my mailbox....


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Never..............


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Yes, but it's all in my mailbox....


haha nice


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> nope, i stopped being an nra life member back when they compromised on the assault weapons ban....


Ya I have to be a member for the club I belong to. Been thinking about joining the GOA too


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

8Eric6 said:


> Ya I have to be a member for the club I belong to. Been thinking about joining the GOA too


i would never belong to any organization that would have someone like me as a member


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

Never


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

A few years back I was wearing my NRA Second Amendment "The Original Homeland Security" T shirt and went into a local video store. Little girl in the store pops off and asks me if I was a "Bush Lover" Now me being the wise *** that I am was going to say, "of course I'm a Bush lover" but decided that discretion would be the better part of valor and told her that if she was referring to my constitutionally protected right to keep and bear arms then "Yes I am"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am biting my tongue to keep from verbalizing indecent wordplay on the phrase "Bush lover."

Please don't give me straight lines like that. I don't want to be banned from this forum.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I am biting my tongue to keep from verbalizing indecent wordplay on the phrase "Bush lover."
> 
> Please don't give me straight lines like that. I don't want to be banned from this forum.


Hahaha!

I thought that was where he was going, also.

I am not an NRA member. Ben is and I was just a little uncomfortable when they offered to insure our guns. I'm not saying that it is, or is not, a legitimate offer... but I do know I won't be having a list of all of our firearms ANYWHERE.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No. If I were a non NRA member I'd respect their position even though I may disagree. It's always good to respect anothers opinion but ignorant to disrepect it. In a free country your rights stop where the other person begin and vis-versa. I'd likely just say kiss my ass, or from my cold dead hands.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Holly said:


> I am not an NRA member. Ben is and I was just a little uncomfortable when they offered to insure our guns. I'm not saying that it is, or is not, a legitimate offer... but I do know I won't be having a list of all of our firearms ANYWHERE.


The NRA insurance does not require any sort of a list. I've had their insurance for many years, and never had to list anything....



> Only firearms $2,500 or over must be scheduled but *serial numbers are not required.*


NRA Endorsed Insurance Program - ArmsCare Plus Firearms Coverage

The NRA is not a perfect organization, but I don't know of one that is. The NRA in my opinion, while not perfect, has done more, over the years, to preserve our second amendment rights than any other person, or organization.

To each his/her own......


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmmm... well, they asked for a list in the letter we received. I'm not saying you're wrong, just that it wasn't something I was comfortable with. No big deal. He's still a member, we just didn't get the insurance.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Holly said:


> Hmmm... well, they asked for a list in the letter we received. I'm not saying you're wrong, just that it wasn't something I was comfortable with. No big deal. He's still a member, we just didn't get the insurance.


Well, I've been wrong before, but I've never been asked to submit any list, or description, except for firearms valued at over $2500. I'm old... maybe things have changed since then... :smt1099


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I live in a *******,cowboy podunk town but I don't advertise guns on my vehicles because of the whacked out cities around.I do wear T-shirts that have to do with Harley,biker bars or guns.If an anti gunner gives me their typical brainwashed crap,I politely say our Constitution gives you the right to your beliefs and opinions like it gives me the right to protect me and my family,so please don't cry for help when when you are being assaulted because I surely wouldn't want to offend your beliefs by possibly shooting someone.Call the cops,that's what they're for right?The deer in the headlights look is priceless.

On a morbid note,one less perveyor of spewing sewage and maybe just a little more of what good oxygen is left for the rest of us.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I dropped NRA when they became all about the NRA instead of the 2nd and gun owners.
The GOA is only slightly better.I will just stay aware of whats transpiring and ..................well, from my cold dead fingers....


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

No, if they wanted to they think aout and decide not to! :mrgreen:


----------



## robertcseg (Jan 29, 2012)

Not a problem in SC. but we don't much bother anyone who is not bothering us.


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't generally advertise my gun ownership, since the element of surprise is part of the cc thing. Also, I've heard too many stories about local police hasseling gun owners. Just because it's my right doesn't mean they can't detain me for three hours.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I will apologize in advance for this comment. It is not my intention to try and convince anybody of anything, but I will put out my opinion on the NRA. I am not anti-NRA, and I am a member, but I don't like the current leadership.

The NRA has lost its way. It is supposed to be supporting gun owners with training, sporting events, range designs, liability insurance, legal support on major court cases, gun safety and helping manufacturers to keep weapons reliable and with maximum safety in addition to protecting our gun rights. The NRA range at HQ is overcrowded and insufficient. There is no separate handgun and long gun and shotguns must only use slugs. There is no NRA shotgun facility. The NRA should help to create state of the art ranges and virtual ranges and active training academies at the local level. Gander Mountain has better facilities than the NRA...that's not right.

They use all our membership money for political advocacy at the national level. The truth is most of the political work needs to be done at the State and County levels where laws and regulations are enacted that create restrictions on gun owners that the national government has nothing to say about. I am not saying they shouldn't be working on national politics, but defeating Obama should not be the prime goal of the NRA....and it looks like it to me. 

The prime goal of the NRA needs to be taking care of its MEMBERS through gun-related programs and lobbying States to rollback gun restrictions while supporting safety programs. 

The NRA liability insurance and gun insurance and discount programs are good things that need to be improved as well. 

LaPierre has it out for Obama and he can spend his own money if that's his thing...not ours.

The only time people give me grief is when NRA advocacy seems to have nothing to do with guns and when their Public Relations tactics stretch the truth. To be taken seriously they have to make credible statements and quoting the 2nd Amendment doesn't win anybody over. They need credible responses to issues. 

CC


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

No one gives me grief, I don't advertise who I support and who I don't, except CZ firearms, I wear there swag when I shoot. However, if the NRA is out to defeat Obama and run him out of town then good on them. It certianly doesn't even the score with all the groups and news and media outlets hell bent on keeping the goofball in office. 

I am not in a position to tell any orginization what their prime goal needs to be. Why should the NRA have any of the things described as what they should have. Do they promise it in their mission statement? Wanting something doesn't mean a group should provide it for you, nor does it make it not right.

On a seperate note......I belong to a few orginizations, well maybe not adctual orginizations, that TEDtheHellBEAR belongs too and I consider his participation an endorsement.

RCG

RCG


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The only organization I would advertise for whould have to be The Oathkeepers.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> .....On a seperate note......I belong to a few orginizations, well maybe not adctual orginizations, that TEDtheHellBEAR belongs too and I consider his participation an endorsement....


i am honored, seriously.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Directly from the NRA website: "While widely recognized today as a major political force and as America's foremost defender of Second Amendment rights, the NRA has, since its inception, been the premier firearms education organization in the world." Most of the history of the NRA is to support training, safety, marksmanship, and hold matches and events. The focus on political lobbying is a recent development mostly happening after Charleton Heston resigned. 

As a paying member, I certainly have the right (and obligation) to criticize the leadership if I am not getting the gun-related programs the NRA is supposed to be doing. Organizations are organizations of people, and this case citizen-members. I am not the only one who has been critical of NRA leadership. There have been many within the organization and governing board who have been openly critical and attempted to remove LaPierre. 

If I want to have Obama removed from office, I have plenty of political organizations working to do that. Defeating Obama is not going to help make progress on gun rights....that needs to be done at the State and Local level. And, while they are distracted on the election, the primary purpose of the organization is not being sufficiently funded and managed: Training, safety, marksmanship, and a focus on States with unreasonable gun laws, etc. 
CC


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I've never claimed the NRA to be faultless. I can't think of any organization that is. That being said, the NRA's upper management is not gonna teach classes. I've taught NRA classes for many years. Classes that are focused on safety, marksmanship, personal protection, gun laws, and how to affect those gun laws. The NRA has a multitude of instructional devices at my disposal, but they will NOT come teach the class for me. They provide training syllabus, range drills, safety/marksmanship pamphlets, marksmanship manuals, DVD's, and many other tools, in shooting-related subjects for toddlers, to geriatrics. 

But.... if the instructors in the field don't USE the material provided by the NRA, should the NRA be faulted for that? I think the fault lies with those who portray themselves to be instructors, and simply pass out literature, sign a card, and collect their fees. I know the old saying, "those who can't do, teach".... but there lots of good trainers out there, who "CAN do, AND TEACH".


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Quit making sense now it's not good for those who want the NRA weakened.

The NRA focuses very adequetley, but not exclusively, on the things Cclax mentioned and I see no where in any NRA document that they will limit exclusively to any thing. Again he has the right to express his critisism I just thought he was trying to impose his will. When he said the NRA should do the things he want done and not the things he didn't as a memeber. I am not sure but if he is recruiting members for his lets get rid of Wayne campain, I say good luck here man.
I also agree with usmcj if you are not getting what you want it is not the leaderships fault it may be your local branch or even your fault for not stepping up and offering to use the tools available and to help others. *I know my club uses the NRA to teach many classes *on saftey, marksmanship, gunhandling and knowlege, and help get women into shooting and gun ownership. The NRA doesn't do it ,it supports and supplies tools to our club to make it happen. We do not wait for someone else to do it for us, we do it ourselves and use their guidelines and material. My pet peeve is when materials are available and timely and others still want someone else to give it to them too. It only takes a little effort to result in a lot of pride! I am not happy with everything the NRA does but I am not going to openly bash the orginization especially to or around others who would love nothing more then to see me unarmed. Like Mr. B Hussien Obama and his band of socialistic minions.

RCG


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Who cares what others think? I belong to the NRA because, even with it's problems and weaknesses, it's still one of the few org's that help gun owners and the second ammendment. There is NO SUCH THING as a perfect anything! The NRA is no different. You take the best of what is available at the time. Regarding the sticker, I have been in many discussions with close minded folks who hate guns and the constitution and when rational debate fails I just tell them I feel sorry for them and to go pound sand.


----------

